

What are the odds that my vote changes the outcome of an election? - drewse
http://www.quora.com/What-are-the-odds-that-my-vote-changes-the-outcome-of-an-election

======
kotrin
USA: If anything you change it for the future because you contributed to the
statistics of party X or person Y. How would we know 10 people stilled liked
something if they didn't vote for it? Seeds can be planted this way.

------
ilkhd2
In USA? Well you ca change the outcome, but you can not change the outcome of
outcome, it will be very similar, for both Democratic Wing and Republican Wing
of the Corporate Party.

